# Gargantuan Guns: One Giant Set To Two Bigger Biceps



## Stacked (Oct 7, 2011)

by John Davies Oct 06, 2011
As autumn's chill hits the air, weight rooms across the world fill with lifters ready to heave iron, force change, and transform with the season.

Whether your goal is founded on athletics, strength, shredding fat, or developing the physique of your dreams, the sounds and smells of the iron game go hand in hand with fall.
Colors are changing, and so can you.

That said, the 'iron game' has shifted considerably since my youth. While sports supplementation has made a radical jump, training methods have lagged. Unfortunately, the growth of the commercial gym chain has left many classic training approaches unused and covered in chalk dust, with iron enthusiasts having lost the most.




*The weather is cooling off. It's time to heat things up in the gym.*

*Combining the Best of Both Worlds*

The solution to this problem is simple.

By resurrecting older approaches and combining them with modern supplements, I'm offering you an unstoppable formula for success.

In this new series of training articles, I'll turn that key - opening a door to past training techniques, new supplements in hand, with an eye on extreme results.

To kick-start this series, I'm going to forego squats and the other big ol' compound lifts. Instead, I'm going to focus on the biceps. Why?

Because everybody trains them.

Rather than fight the crowd, I'll help the crowd - and you can bet this crowd will be ARMed.




*"Let me see your biceps." Everyone is asking for it. Give the people what they want!*

*Armed and Amped*

As in the case of other body parts, biceps training has mutated from time-tested work into an array of poor movements and ill-designed programs.
Not this time. We're bringing back the Giant.
Before we resurrect and reapply this lifting approach, let's focus on your attitude. The "doorway of opportunity?" Don't tap on it politely. Kick the damn thing down.
Furthermore, the squat racks are not curling stations. Move from the racks to a section of your gym where you can lift a bar from the floor and perform properly. Don't worry, picking a weight off the floor and putting it down is a good thing.
*
Biceps Bomb*

This training session is a straight-ahead attack using basic barbells and dumbbells.
No gimmicks, no BS, just results.

Prior to digging into your workout, please review the basic laws of biceps training:
Contraction. At the apex of each repetition, squeeze your biceps very hard for a 2-3 count.
Tempo. Keep the concentric (raising of the load) action under control, with no swinging or "cheating." After applying the contraction technique, lower the weight (the eccentric half) three times slower than you raised it (3:0:1).

Proper movement pattern. Proper technique is imperative for successful biceps training. For example, during the standard biceps curl, the meat of your hand should zero in on the shoulder head.

*Notes:*

All sets are performed at high intensity for 12 to 16 repetitions (adjust given the exhausting demands).
Warm-ups or lower-intensity repetitions don't count as working sets.
Each repetition requires full muscular contraction.
Perform one set and move to the next exercise after 45 seconds of rest. Shake arms between sets to assist managing the massive "pump."
Repeat "giant set" for a total 10-set Biceps Bomb.
Consider adding Modern intra- and post-workout supplementation, mixed in water.


----------

